# Rhodeisland red?



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what breed they think these reds are. I believe two are red sex links and one a RIR


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

All red sex l link. True RIR's are dark red and have a very flat back from the bottom of their neck to the base of their tail.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh well there is always next uear


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Either way, they're really cute and you'll enjoy them a lot!  To show you what Apyl is explaining, here is a pic of one of mine when she was the age yours are now.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

red sexlinks


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They look exactly like my "red production" or red sex links.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

production red or red-sex-link....like others have stated none appear to be true RIR's!!!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Red sexlink likely.


----------



## gummybear24 (May 26, 2013)

Red Sex-Link. Just like ours to the left


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Are red sex links the same as cinnamon queens?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Are red sex links the same as cinnamon queens?


Yes, and Golden Comets, and a whole host of other names!! Apyl had a list of the names around here somewhere...

Sometime later...
Ok, it either wasn't Apyl, or I couldn't find that one, but I also found them called Red Star, Golden Comet, Gold Sex-Link, Isa Brown. All the same chicken breed. I'll keep digging, and be back

Later...
Turns out that it's not a breed, it's just a color. Back soon!

Still later...
Learning that a Rhode Island Red Rooster and a Rhode Island White Hen create an actual Gold Sexlink. But these are all basically the same color, and the different names came from different breeders that bred birds with similar colors.

Clear as mud now? Good!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

They look like sia browns I have a few they r great layers and make AWSOME pets and r really hardy to your babies r cute. My girls come running when I call its pretty cool but the roo is never impressed lol.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry I also wanted to say isa red are a cross between Rhode Island reds and leghorns that's what makes them such good layers.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Are red sex links the same as cinnamon queens?


Absolutely NOT!!

Red sex link: Rhode Island white with a Rhode Island Red (usually the ones with white/buff feathering) or Delaware with production red (usually ones with different shades of red but almost always red).

Cinnamon queen: silver laced Wyandotte hen with a New Hampshire (or Rhode Island Red) roo.

Golden comet: white rock (carrying silver gene) hen with a New Hampshire (or rhode island res) roo.

Black sex link: barred rock hen with a New Hampshire or Rhode Island Red roo.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

This is my adult red sex link but here in the uk we call them gold lines


----------

